# Commercial insurance



## Nia Frazier (Nov 15, 2015)

If you have commercial insurance does Uber credit you back 1 of the fees it charges?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Nia Frazier said:


> If you have commercial insurance does Uber credit you back 1 of the fees it charges?


No, you just have total peace of mind. Who are you written through?


----------



## Nia Frazier (Nov 15, 2015)

Erie Insurance


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Nia Frazier said:


> Erie Insurance


im pretty sure thats NOT commercial insurance


----------



## JeanetteB (Jun 7, 2016)

Contact me if you want true commercial drivers insurance, I'll be glad to help.


----------



## everestsdad (Feb 24, 2015)

Please contact me don at wattaride.com.


----------

